
Ask HN: Best conferences to attend? - eagerigor
Hi HN! What are the best conferences to attend for engineers (software&#x2F;hardware)? I know that using the word &#x27;best&#x27; may be a bit ambiguous since everyone has their own professional goals, and what is best for one individual may not be the best for another.<p>Feel free to list the conferences and give a bit of background as to what to expect when attending?<p>If it helps, I&#x27;m about ~3 years into my career, and looking to continuously keep learning, improving, and growing my network. I see conferences advertised here and there, but not sure which ones are worth attending. Any additional tips and advice would be greatly appreciated!
======
snow_mac
AWS Reinvent conference and the Rails Conference if those are your strokes.

